# tell me about your mashed potatoes



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I wanna know how you like your mashed potatoes and how you get them that way.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

With parsnips in them!!!
Other than that, we like them a bit chunky with a little peel left.

I grate the parsnips and peel all but the ends of the potatoes and cube them.
Put them in cold water, wait a few moments and then drain to get a lot of the starch out.
Cook until tender.
Drain water, add milk, butter, black pepper and a touch of salt. Sour cream if I have it.
Then grab the potato masher and have at.
I leave a little bit of texture to it.
We don't really like whipped potatoes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

red potatoes mashed with milk,butter,salt & pepper...NO LUMPS please!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, how do you achieve no lumps?


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I sometimes make mashed taters with bacon,cheese,butter,little salt/pepper & sour cream just like in making up baked taters..of course i like a fully loaded baked tater.........pretty tasty...

peel potatoes,wash & cut in small chunks,add water,put in a pot & boil till tender,usually don't have to drain much water off,then mash with hand masher or hand mixer,have done both......then add what ever ingredients you want....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> well, how do you achieve no lumps?



By using my hand mixer and mixing until there is no visual lumps.....


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I like to play with mashed potatoes, and one of my favorites is to boil celeriac and mash it in with the potatoes, along with butter and cream to taste. It adds a lovely celery flavor. A much underutilized vegetable, as far as I'm concerned! Takes a little longer to boil, so I cook separately, mash the celeriac first and then add the spuds with the rest of the add-ins. Loverly!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Raeven said:


> I like to play with mashed potatoes, and one of my favorites is to boil celeriac and mash it in with the potatoes, along with butter and cream to taste. It adds a lovely celery flavor. A much underutilized vegetable, as far as I'm concerned! Takes a little longer to boil, so I cook separately, mash the celeriac first and then add the spuds with the rest of the add-ins. Loverly!


Celeriac is wonderful and so easy to grow. It looks really cool in the garden.
And that is why I grate the parsnips, they take longer to cook too.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Peel 'em, boil 'em, mash 'em, smush garlic through the garlic press, sour cream, milk, yum.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like mine lumpy, so I use a masher, not a ricer. For a long time I made them with the mixer, but they'd end up sort of like a really thick paste . . . 

I like mine pure potatoes - I may add some butter or sour cream, but often I eat them plain. I'll darn near like the bowl out too - love potatoes.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I first peel my taters. Then I always cook my taters in a stainless steel pot I inherited from my Mom. Cooking in this pot (w/lid on while cooking) I can cut my taters in half, **rinse, and throw in pot, use less water to cook with, and they are usually cooked in abt 30 minutes or less on the stove. I can't stand a water-logged tater!!!!
I then drain taters in my colander. 

**if you rinse more than once you remove more proteins from your taters..so I've read. JMO, I think it does change the taste.

Next, I get out my ol' faithful (hand) tater masher and get to work mashing them!<<<<great de-stress/anger management therapy at times too. LOL! 
Then I add butter and canned milk and whatever else then I might want to add more flavor to them (but, just plain is A-OK too). Few more mashes with my ol'faithful masher and that's it...ready to eat. 

I've done it this way for soooo many years, and I've never had lump issues. When my DB was alive and he lived with us, I cooked 5lbs a taters a night,_ every_ night.
We Love taters


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I always use red potatoes, and rarely peel them. I boil a liberal number of whole, peeled garlic cloves _with_ the potatoes. Then, after draining the water, I mash the potatoes and garlic with butter, milk, sour cream, salt, and a dash of white pepper. I usually get a kind of mash/stir/whip thing going on with the masher, so they turn out quite fluffy and smooth, and the sour cream makes them creamy and delicious!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I like mine unpeeled.

When I boil them, I also put in a couple cloves of garlic and onion.

After boiling and draining, the garlic and the onion gets mashed up with the potatoes. Then, I add butter, milk, cream cheese, and salt and pepper to taste. They're AWESOME!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I "do" like mashed potatoes blended with cream on occasion, but prefer the taste of plain, buttered potatoes. Peel, wash, chunk, add to cold salted water, and bring to boil. After they're done, I drain "most" of the water off, mash with a potato masher (don't like pasty mashed potatoes), add butter (never margarine), and give 'em a stir until butter is melted and incorporated. Dust with black pepper on the plate.

Nummies!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

I just slice them up add COLD water over them and cook them until they are tender. I use a regular potato masher and if you don't want lumps...you have to mash them before adding milk...if I want lumps I add the milk before I mash...add butter, salt and pepper...always come out great!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Yukon gold potatoes boiled with a little bit of diced onion. Add some hot milk, butter, salt & pepper then mash until a little bit lumpy. I don't peel them either. A lot of the nutrition is trapped in the skin...and besides, I like 'em that way! ;-)


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Peel & slice, boil till tender. Drain well & return to warm burner to dry a little. Whip with hand mixer, adding condensed milk or cream if I have it to desired consistency. Add plenty of butter & salt & pepper to taste. So delicious--I could eat them every day but have been diagnosed with diabetes so have to be careful with carbs.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

How I make my mashed taters, First I pick out the biggest ones want to use for mashed taters. Then I peel them, wash, chunk, add to cold salted water, and bring to boil. Sometimes I use the stove top for making mine or at times a microwave. It all depends on how long I want too fool with stuff. After they're done, I drain off the water off, mash with a potato masher I do leave some lumps but not a lot then , add butter some organic milk and give 'em a stir until butter is melted and milk is incorporated. Dust with black pepper put on my plate sometimes I do add cheese on my taters. It just depends what mood in.. but their good.. 

Now this makes me want to get in kitchen fix some for breakfast.. LOL..


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, I made some for thanksgiving. I mashed them by hand before adding anything, then I added warm butter and milk already mixed together. They were the best ones I have ever made.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm... garlic mashed potatoes, yum!

First peel and chop potatoes and then rinse them in water until the water runs clear.

Then I put butter in the pot, add (lots!) of garlic and a bit of sugar and then cook until the garlic is straw colored and sticky. Add potatoes, half and half, milk, water and salt. Cook until soft and then put it all through the ricer (no lumps, please!)

Then add more butter and milk.

Heavenly!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't like lump free potatoes. It has the consistency of baby food.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I LOVE mashed potatoes! I prefer mine hand mashed (a bit lumpy really) with the peels on and a bit of butter, salt and pepper. Simple. But the way that my hubby likes them (and therefore how I usually make them) is whipped - with butter, milk (or cream if we have it) salt and pepper. I usually add a bit of sourcream and/or cream cheese. Occasionally I will add garlic and parmesan and fresh parsley. I always make a double batch and then make potato pancakes with the extra.FWIW, I have been told if you mash the potatoes before adding milk or butter you will not have lumps..


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I like mine with plenty of lumps, skins and garlic. A little butter never hurts.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I use a hand masher, peeled and boiled white potatoes, mashed with some milk and then put a glob of butter on top when I serve them at the table. Just like my grandma used to do and I use her masher.

Yumm. (The amount of lumps depends on how much time and effort you take to mash them.  )

digApony


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't make them very often. I use new yukon gold and add a few spoonfuls of my home made goat milk yogurt, sea salt and pepper. I usually cook carrots, new yukon gold potatoes and celery in the pressure cooker, add a little butter, sea salt and pepper and mash right on my plate with my fork. Mostly in the winter, I bake a yam, cut in half, sea salt, pepper and butter, mash with fork and eat skin and all....James


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

By accident, I found myself with not quite enough white potatoes for the batch of mashed potatoes I needed to make. But I did have a couple of sweet potatoes. So I boiled and mashed them together and made a "mixed mash". It was really good, everyone liked them so much I do it on purpose now. I like them mashed by hand, not whipped, and I put in milk, butter and garlic salt. To make mashed potatoes extra creamy, you can also put in a glob of mayo or miracle whip. (Glob = heaping table spoon; all you can extract from the jar with one spoonful)


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ugh lumps!!! I'm losing faith in you all! 

Mine will shorten your life, but it's worth it 

Peel and boil spuds with garlic until tender, whip them up with LOTS of cream cheese, butter, heavy cream, a couple of egg yolks, salt and pepper and some minced fresh herbs. 

Put them in an oven proof crock, pour over a batch of fresh made bechamel sauce and put them in a preheated oven until the bechamel is bubbly on top.

For a variation I sometimes whip in some caramelized shallots and chopped, sauteed prosciutto.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

peel the potatoes, cut up, boil. drain. add butter, garlic salt, pepper. mash with hand mixer or hand masher depending on the mood i'm in. add a dash of baking powder and mash again. add some canned milk or cream and mash. serve warm with a blob of butter on top.
* the baking powder is something my mom and grandmother always swore made the potatoes more fluffy. I know my potatoes are always awesome!


----------



## Oswego (Dec 5, 2011)

You can add some fried bacon crumbs to any of the above


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> well, how do you achieve no lumps?


boil them a bit longer, and mash em a bit more.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I peel (I know where they have been so I wash em and peel em) about 8 or 9 nice sized taters then dice them up in cold water. Add a bit of salt to kick the boiling point up a notch... (some say the salt helps the flavor too) and bring them to a boil. When they are nice and tender I drain them in a colander... tossem back in the pot and add a splash of milk, about a half a stick of butter... sliced into little pats to makem melt quicker.... and mash the bejezus out of em till they are nice and smooth.. (no lumps thank you, if I want dumplins I make dumplins!). Then they go on my plate in a pile, mash a hole down in the middle with a spoon, fill the hole with either "firehouse" gravy or cream style corn. Dress the whole thing up with about an 8 ounce steak off the grill, and a scoop of green beans... chow time!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

gaucli said:


> I just slice them up add COLD water over them and cook them until they are tender. I use a regular potato masher and if you don't want lumps...you have to mash them before adding milk...if I want lumps I add the milk before I mash...add butter, salt and pepper...always come out great!


Same here. Sometimes I add garlic.

I like mine just mashed. Not pureed like baby food.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Ugh lumps!!! I'm losing faith in you all!
> 
> Mine will shorten your life, but it's worth it
> 
> ...


That seem like a lot of work, but it sounds good. 
But mashed potatoes without lumps? this is preposterous


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

Peel, quater, boil, drain, add a big spoon of butter,salt and pepper. I just use a big fork to smash mine. Add a little milk. We call them Smashed Pototoes. Very Good. While cooking for crowds I learned the larger you leave the potatoes when cooking the larger the yield you will get. Cut them to small and you pour them down the drain.


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Peel, cube, put in pot with cold water. Boil. Drain, mash with hand masher, add milk and an egg, finish mashing. Prefer a few lumps...so I know they're "real". At holidays add a turnip when cooking.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

missydcpc said:


> Peel, cube, put in pot with cold water. Boil. Drain, mash with hand masher, add milk and an egg, finish mashing. Prefer a few lumps...so I know they're "real". At holidays add a turnip when cooking.


Do you mash the turnip in with the potatoes too? I love turnips.


----------

